# New Garage / Home office Build.



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Finally moved into my new house in November. The missus gave the go ahead for my new garage.:thumb:

Cant wait to get it finished so I have somewhere to polish the car again.:buffer:

As with all these builds - once you start you just keep adding to the spec of the build

Some poor iphone pics:

































The garage has two side doors. One will take you into the garage, the second will take you into the office via a set of stairs - I have included a pic of the office abouve the garage.

This week should see the stud walls finished around the stircase and downstairs toilet - and everything plastered.

The plumber is to install the radiators, toliet, taps etc. etc. etc and the electrician is to finish his second fix.

Garage door is to be fitted on the 22nd Jan and then the fun starts painting and fitting out the inside.

I will keep this tread updated as things progress


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow that is going to be a fantastic space for your needs great look with the pitched roof and brick and Slate IMHO


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Looking forward to moving in! All the garage "stuff" is sitting in the lounge atm.


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

Looks good buddy. I always enjoy watching these things come together and wondering what I would do differently. Subscribed.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have a large log cabin office and is great place, i wanted to build another double garage with office above it but needed to much underbuild so did cabin in stead, i bet your partner if you have one will be happy when finished if all your gear is in the house LOL


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

nice looking garage you got there i like the bricks and is it natural slate on the roof? 

il look forwod to seeing this come along


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

sean20 said:


> nice looking garage you got there i like the bricks and is it natural slate on the roof?
> 
> il look forwod to seeing this come along


They are reclaimed bricks and yes natural slate.:thumb:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

im guessing Spanish slate?


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Update Photos??


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

You must of completed this by now? :wave:


----------

